# Kits too hot?



## ChikenChik (Jun 12, 2018)

Last week Midnight had babies. Today they are a week old and it is pretty hot...around 85 degrees! They are in the shed...door open and its shaded by a tree. So probably the coolest of all my rabbit spots. I have them in an extra large litter pan with straw and moms hair but they kept crawling out so I almost emptied the pan of straw so they can't climb the sides. Its in a extra large dog crate with mom that is reinforced with 1/2 by 1/4 wire bottom and up a few inches on sides but I didnt like them laying all over the wire plus mom is kinda skittish so I am afraid they will get stomped if something startles her. I am guessing they are doing it because it is hot but my other litter that is 2 days older are staying in their box and its actually much easier to get out of. I have had other babies in the heat but have never seen this is it normal? And should I put all the straw and hair back in tonight?


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 12, 2018)

stick a frozen water bottle in with them under the nest material. If they're hot it'll help cool them off, and if they're just hyper then you're in for a long few weeks of energetic kits.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jun 12, 2018)

@Jesusfreak101 thought you’d find this thread interesting to follow


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 12, 2018)

You are right I do thank you. I throw some frozen bottles in with my rabbits. We lost some kits to what I believe was heat but could have been another thing. It has been 100+ I NC our area and very little wind most of the time.


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 12, 2018)

We live in the Desert of AZ. Rabbits come inside in the summer, and even then, on cages along an outside wall, we toss in water bottles. Maybe overkill, but w have not lost one to the heat yet. Also if we're doing transport of any kind in summer they get a cold towel and frozen water bottle or 2 in the transport crate for the ride, with an AC vent pointed directly in the door.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jun 12, 2018)

I use fans. Kits go wherever to be comfortable most of the time. I do not breed during the summer, in the SE. Never have lost any rabbit at any age to heat in 7+ years of breeding.


----------



## Jason Butcher (Jun 12, 2018)

What type of rabbit do you own? I heard that certain breeds such as the Netherland dwarf can die from heat.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jun 12, 2018)

ALL breeds of rabbits can die from heat. Some are a bit more heat tolerant, like Florida Whites and New Zealand Whites, but still happens to them as well. Typically the longer the fur the less heat tolerant.


----------



## Jason Butcher (Jun 12, 2018)

True


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 12, 2018)

Jason Butcher said:


> What type of rabbit do you own? I heard that certain breeds such as the Netherland dwarf can die from heat.



Yes. Netherlands and Holland Lops both need be kept under 85. I'm sure there are also other breeds as well, but those are definites.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have California white and on black


----------



## ChikenChik (Jun 13, 2018)

Mine are New Zealands. I am in Northern Michigan so it doesn't get much hotter than this. Usually it's not this hot this time of year. I have used frozen 2 liters of water for adults occasionally but it isn't needed very often here. These little guys are definitely active than any I have had.  They always seem to be wiggling. And it's not because they are hungry they are fat little things


----------



## Jason Butcher (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 13, 2018)

New Zealand's are meat rabbits right? (Very new to bunnies this is my first summer with adult rabbits)


----------



## Sundragons (Jun 13, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> New Zealand's are meat rabbits right? (Very new to bunnies this is my first summer with adult rabbits)


Generally speaking, yes. Meat and Fur. People also show them, they're ARBA recognized


----------

